# Mikrofon-Probleme mit HP Pavilion DV5-1155eg

## Jimini

Aloha,

ich habe bei meinem HP Pavilion DV5-1155eg das Problem, dass ich die Soundeingabe nicht gescheit zum laufen bekomme.

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
```

Die ALSA-Treiber sind als Module im Kernel eingebunden, die Wiedergabe funkioniert einwandfrei. 

Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich es partout nicht hinbekomme, Soundeingaben via Mikrofon (Skype, Audacity) in einer annehmbaren Qualität "aufzunehmen". Zum einen habe ich im Alsamixer im Input-Bereich (Capture) unglaublich viele Regler:

 *Quote:*   

> Capture, Capture1, DAC0, DAC1, Digital, Import0, Import1, Input Source, Input Source1, Mux, Mux 1

 

Dazu kommt noch, dass der Laptop 2 Mikrofone hat - das interne im Deckel neben der Webcam und eben das am Headset, welches ich normal anschließe. Im Alsamixer kann ich bei "Input Source" bzw "Input Source1" jeweils zwischen "Mic" und "Front Mic" wählen. Dazu kommen dann in KMix unter "Schalter" noch folgende Geräte, die ich aktivieren oder deaktivieren kann: IEC958, IEC958 Default PCM und nochmal IEC958. Zudem habe ich im selben Menü noch 2x "Digital Input Source" und 2x "Input Source" aufgeführt, bei denen ich zwischen Analog, Mixer und Digital Mic 1 und bei "Input Source" zwischen Mic und Front Mic wählen kann. Ich habe jetzt schon eine ganze Weile mit Audacity herumprobiert, aber außer Stille oder Rauschen bekomme ich NICHTS hörbares hin. 

Hat irgendeiner eine Idee, was zum einen die ganzen Regler bedeuten und wie ich annehmbare Input-Ergebnisse hinkriegen kann? Wenn möglich, würde ich am liebsten direkt das verbaute Mikrofon deaktiveren.

Sollten Eckdaten fehlen, einfach Bescheid sagen, ich reiche sie dann nach.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Gladdle

Eckdaten fehlen  :Wink: 

Verwendest Du PulseAudio auf Deinem System?

wie sieht Deine /home/BENUTZER/.asoundrc Datei aus?

Welche Soundkarte hast Du in der make.conf eingetragen (ALSA_CARDS und ALSA_TOOLS)?

----------

## Jimini

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> Eckdaten fehlen 
> 
> Verwendest Du PulseAudio auf Deinem System?

 

Nein

 *Quote:*   

> wie sieht Deine /home/BENUTZER/.asoundrc Datei aus?
> 
> Welche Soundkarte hast Du in der make.conf eingetragen (ALSA_CARDS und ALSA_TOOLS)?

 

.asoundrc sowie die Einträge in der make.conf sind nicht vorhanden (das ist das erste System, auf dem ich Gentoo wirklich für ALLES, also auch Sound nutze, daher bin ich da noch nicht sooo firm).

MfG Jimini

Edit: ich habe mich bei der Sound-Einrichtung übrigens an den Gentoo-ALSA-Guide gehalten.

----------

## Jimini

*push*

----------

